# Rough parking lot



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

First, though, I need a vehicle to plow with, then comes the plow! I am looking at older Jeep's vs. Chev Blazer vs. Chev or Ford Pickup. I will be using the plow setup in the following environment:

1/4 acre parking lot - which is mostly very old and rough ashphalt, the rest is gravel.
30 degree incline 50 feet long by 15 feet wide drive way entrance
200 feet of sidewalk

I have limited plowing experience, but I have been able to ride with a friend that plows commercial.

Any suggestions on equipment? I am definitely looking at a used vehicle and most likely a used plow. The vehicle and plow will most likely stay on the lot, so I don't need road worthy or insurable equipment. My budget is low!

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

your not going to insure it???? what are you gonna do if you hit a car... or person... if thats the case your better off getting a tractor...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

You still need to insure it even if it does leave the lot. You do not need to put plates on it.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

I appreciate your concern for insurance, however, I should have specified it is a private family owned parking lot. There will be no 3rd party bodily injury or property damage. The plow vehicle will only be used on this private property; it would not be on public roads.

Can we shift back to the vehicle and plow part...

Thanks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW! VW Bug with a 8'6" Western plow should do the job.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Pushin 2 Please;913345 said:


> WOW! VW Bug with a 8'6" Western plow should do the job.


Is that what you plow with?

Matt


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

I have an old s10 Blazer that I do my yard with....all gravel ..Old Meyer 6ft blade....works nicely....It doesn't leave the property either,


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow ploe et. al.*



lagwagon;912972 said:


> First, though, I need a vehicle to plow with, then comes the plow! I am looking at older Jeep's vs. Chev Blazer vs. Chev or Ford Pickup. I will be using the plow setup in the following environment:
> 
> 1/4 acre parking lot - which is mostly very old and rough ashphalt, the rest is gravel.
> 30 degree incline 50 feet long by 15 feet wide drive way entrance
> ...


Dont count on anything cheap unless you can find a fire or distress sale.

You will be money ahead and avoid problems by purchasing a big box lawn tractor I.E. a cub cadet 22-29 horse power with a Briggs and Startton engine, soft cab, chains and wheel weights for under $3000.00

This will run you a lot less money as anything used WILL BE REQUIRED TO BE ROAD WORTHY AND COST MORE.

The large Troy built 48 inch wide snow blowers will cost you even less money.

leon:wavingayup


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

I picked this up at auction for 1100 and it is road worthy!!! needed nothing but a driver
go to www.auctionsinternational.com


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

1971 CJ5 with 6' 6" Western plow. 800' gravel driveway.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

That is an awesome Jeep setup. I will look into your suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Saw this for sale in Kingston:

http://kingston.en.craigslist.ca/grd/1479792129.html


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

And this in Cornwall:

http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/grd/1509172392.html


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

This one is in Nepean:

http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/cto/1498506397.html


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

lagwagon;912972 said:


> First, though, I need a vehicle to plow with, then comes the plow! I am looking at older Jeep's vs. Chev Blazer vs. Chev or Ford Pickup. I will be using the plow setup in the following environment:
> 
> 1/4 acre parking lot - which is mostly very old and rough ashphalt, the rest is gravel.
> *30 degree incline *50 feet long by 15 feet wide drive way entrance
> ...


IF you indeed have a 30 degree incline, I don't see anything short of a dozer going up & down that slope! 

That's about 30' of rise in 50' feet of length?!


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

jomama45;915338 said:


> IF you indeed have a 30 degree incline, I don't see anything short of a dozer going up & down that slope!
> 
> That's about 30' of rise in 50' feet of length?!


LOL I was trying to picture 30 degrees of incline in my head and I was thinking to myself also that 30 degress in a a ton of slope. Better get the D4 Dozer out LOL


----------



## mikras1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Any of the trucks you mention should work okay for 1 private lot. The incline may be a challenge. My neighbor has a similar steep driveway - their plowguy takes small bites and backdrags it down.so the truck is on the plowed part..

The trouble with yard trucks is getting them to run the few times a year that you need them. If you have experience working on a particular brand, try to get something you are familiar with.

As far as finding the vehicle – you just have to search. Enter Jeep, Blazer, K10, F150, plow etc in Craig’s list and see what’s available.
Here’s a semi related story – I had an ’86 K5 that was my daily driver for 17 years. Never put a plow on it because we only had 1 driveway at the time, now we have a couple of rental houses.
It was time for me to get a new truck and a co-worker’s friend said he was looking for a non-registered plow vehicle for the private road at his house.
I offered him my old one for $200 but I did a quick search and found ‘non-registerable’ trucks for sale with plows already on them for $1000 - $1200. I told the guy he could buy mine if he wanted to but could save himself the work by buying a truck with the plow already on it. 
He said he didn’t mind the work and would rather go with mine. He picked up a used plow somewhere. After the first snow he sent me an email saying he was happy to be plowing in a warm truck for less than the cost of a new snowblower.

The point is finding a cheap plow vehicle that works is possible, you just need to search to find one and be able to keep it running. Good Luck


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not telling you to plow with out insurance, but I do know alot of people who don't have insurance.


----------

